# R. sirensis Egg Development



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

These are old photos, but nevertheless interesting! They used to be up on another forum that is now no longer in existence, so I thought I would share them here. 

Enjoy!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Awesome set. Did the left tad end up developing? Looks like the right one was WAY ahead!


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

erikm said:


> Awesome set. Did the left tad end up developing? Looks like the right one was WAY ahead!


Thanks!

No it didn't. The left eventually got foggy and deteriorated.

The pair went on to produce many more tads. Miss my green sirensis!


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Any pics of the whole brom. It looks awesome in the pics.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

mongo77 said:


> Any pics of the whole brom. It looks awesome in the pics.


I can go a step further and show you the whole 10 gallon vert.

The neoregelia 'domino' they were laying in is on the far left.


----------



## tonysly (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice pics TJ! Thanks for sharing. Very interesting to see the development.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

very awesome brom colors. any idea what they are?


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

tongo said:


> very awesome brom colors. any idea what they are?


Top 3 broms left to right are Domino, Fireball, and (pretty sure) Dartanion.

I can't say for certain what the bottom broms are. Only the Domino and Fireball are fully colored up while the others aren't which makes it harder to tell. This vivarium was sold years ago, and I just don't remember


----------

